# help-tips to make a spayed dog more comfortable?



## cmorris600

Greetings,
Does anyone have any tips to make a spayed dog more comfortable?

It’s been a rough day, Today I had Angel spayed; it was quite an emotion experience. The doctor told me that she did well during the surgery but that she was having a hard time coming out of the recovery. My eyes just welted up, I got her home and every time she would move she let out a piercing scream. I called the vet and they had me bring her up there for a shot of pain killers. She seems to be so-so now, no more high pitch screams but she does whinny a little from time to time. I have cried most of the evening; I just feel really guilty for putting her through this :frusty: and want to make her as comfortable as possible. Do you know if I need to leave the e-cone on her when she is sleeping, it just looks so uncomfortable?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated,


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Did the Vet give you some pain medications?


----------



## whimsy

aww poor baby. I was with Whimsy all the time so I didn't use a cone. Just keep up with the pain meds and she will be feeling better in a day or two. They are so pathetic the first day.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy

No suggestions to make her more comfortable as far as pain, but the baby onesie idea I got off the Forum worked amazingly well for Tessa last month when she was spayed. I've pased it onto people in our puppy classes that were having their pups spayed.
Instead of the silly cone, just buy a onsie, cut out a hole for her tail and she can't lick the stitches. Tessa didn't seem to have much pain and was trying to get Cooper to play with her the next day. Hopefully, Angel is better today and not feeling the pain so much. They are almost like children when they are hurt, aren't they?


----------



## DonnaC

You should not feel guilty for doing what is best for her and the animal community. And, as my vet assured me when I picked Libby up after her spay a couple of weeks ago, she will not hold you responsible. She will always remember that you were the one who tried to make her feel better. I would not fuss so much about the cone. We used it when she was inclined to scratch or play and took it off when she was resting. I lOVE the onesie idea, and I'm going to use it next week when Baxter is neutered. Also, don't be shy about asking for more pain meds. Libby wanted to be active much earlier than the vet wanted her to be, and she had a reaction to the sutures, which resulted in a longer recovery. The answer was more sedation to keep her resting while she healed.

It will be over before you know it.


----------



## davetgabby

Don't worry dear. She'll be back to normal soon.


----------



## StarrLhasa

When we adopted Buffy from the shelter, she was spayed that afternoon. She seemed fine on the way home, just curious about the newness of the car and scenery. We kept her quiet that evening, most of the time in her new crate with the Elizabethan collar on.

I had been given antibiotics for kennel cough and pain meds to give to her that evening. I tried using a pill pocket, but she was not interested in eating it or a soft treat I tried to hide the pills in. Then J tried to put the pills on the back of her tongue so that she would just swallow them.

Then she bit the heck out of my hand with her sharp little teeth. She did not get any meds that night.

I found out the next day that she will swallow anything if it is wrapped in cream cheese. She also had plenty of energy, but we kept her settled down for a couple of days.

How is your Angel doing at this point?


----------



## morriscsps

drugs.

There is nothing wrong with using the prescribed meds. After a couple of days you will notice that she won't need as much. My vet told me that Jack was quite the drama king for the first few hours. I decided to leave him overnight because we had a snowstorm that week and I wanted to prevent owies. It sounds as she may be a slower recovery. Jack whine and whimpered for 3-4 days. My other beasties were fine after a day. It just depends. 

However quickly she bounces back, try to restrict her activities. It is for the best.


----------



## cmorris600

Angel is doing much better, I got her to eat yesterday and today she seems more lively. The onsie was a great idea thanks so much, she really hated the cone. Thank you all for your support warm and messages.

regards


----------



## sashamom

Sasha was a drama queen. She would not eat and just wanted to lounge in her bed. I was so worried I was hand feeding her and of course she saw no reason why that should not continue. LOL After about 3 days my adult daugher came over and convinced her that she could get out of her bed! We still laugh about our little queen. Linda


----------



## Luciledodd

Linda, Rosie did the same thing. I carried her around for days. She was such a drama queen. That is when she got so spoiled.


----------



## Momo means Peach

Momo was pretty quiet except she was moaning when I got her back from the vet and couldn't lie still. Well, it turned out that she needed to go potty and didn't realize that. She had that problem for the first few days, but, quickly, got back on board. The only time I knew she was in pain was when she started shivering. Otherwise, she was wanting to go back to her regular activities the day after surgery. I had to convince my husband that encouraging her to run like hell was a very, very bad idea.


----------



## lynnlotte

*Spaying and "one-sies"*

Several people have mentioned using onesies instead of a cone. I bought some for 3 months, but much too small. Any suggestions for a 6 month old Havenese? Thanks a lot.


----------



## StarrLhasa

There are inflatable cones available. if you have time, try Amazon. If not, Petsmart and Petco have them. They are not as uncomforable as the hard plastic ones.

You can also look on the Etsy.com site. doggy diapers can be found at http://www.etsy.com/search_results....s&search_type=category&ref=auto&category=pets

There are several that have straps that go around the shoulders or collar that make it virtually impossible for the dog to remove. Here is one that I found:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/81833361/buy-2-get-free-shipping-medium-female?ref=sc_2

The Etsy people I have purchased from have always been very easy to work with.


----------



## lynnlotte

*onesies*

Thanks so much. I bought a onesie, but she hated it. The inflatable collar is a reasonable solution and she has calmed down!


----------

